# I have a date!



## Hypnotoad (Jun 10, 2009)

Yes that's right holly h*ll I have a date! :yay
She contacted me via an online dating site about a month and a half ago. We emailed, then started texting after a while. When it came time for me to call her, it was easy to pick up the phone (usually it would take hours for me to be able to dial the #). We spoke for about an hour with NO awkward pauses! Now we are planning to go out on Saturday and I'm way more excited than anxious. 

But of course I am still terrified of not having anything to say. I think I've already run out of things to talk to with her so I'm pretty sure I'm going to blow it. I already know a good bit about her so the basic first date questions aren't going to cut it. I already know the answers to questions like Where do you work, where you from, what do you like to do, etc... And of course I'm not interesting at all so I have nothing to say about me. 
So awkward silences here we come! But I'm still excited at least. I guess that's an improvment 

Sorry, just had to share. Its probably the closest thing to a triumph that I've had (or ever will)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

wow. congrats. im jealous.


----------



## Hypnotoad (Jun 10, 2009)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> wow. congrats. im jealous.


Thanks


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

If you're afraid of having nothing to say, then why don't you catch a movie or do laser tag or something?


----------



## Hypnotoad (Jun 10, 2009)

We are going to be going to the zoo. I'm sure I'll be able to come up with a few things to say occasionally, but I fear there will be mostly silence between us.


----------



## cubanscorpio (Jun 30, 2010)

congrats! :boogie let us know how it goes


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

Yay, happy for you, don't assume you're going to blow it then you will. It will workout. Good luck.


----------



## Hypnotoad (Jun 10, 2009)

UPDATE: Story of my life...She blew me off...again...can't ignore the voice in my head any longer. I'm pretty sure she's just F**king with me. Tried calling her to confirm last night--no answer, tried doing it again bout 30 min ago. Again, no answer. This is the third time this has happened.
She was REALLY convincing.

Figures, been on eharmny / match.com for years and the only girl to show any interest in me only did so to screw with me. I knew I was undatable. This just proves it...

I'm going to go get in bed and curl up in the fetal position for the next 36 hours


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I doubt she is messing with you, why would she go through all the texting, talk to you for a hour on the phone just to mess with you? 

I think it is very possible that when push comes to shove she is just scared to meet somebody in person that she only knows from a dating site and a few phone exchanges.


----------



## Hypnotoad (Jun 10, 2009)

Prodigal Son said:


> I doubt she is messing with you, why would she go through all the texting, talk to you for a hour on the phone just to mess with you?
> 
> I think it is very possible that when push comes to shove she is just scared to meet somebody in person that she only knows from a dating site and a few phone exchanges.


I suppose it is possible that she is scared. She did get out of an apparently bad relationship. The one reason I didn't give up last time was because of all the phone calls, emails, and texts (prolly about 50 emails and 500 texts). I just don't know what to make of it. On Wednesday she seemed excited, but now silence.

But From my past experience, girls would rather laugh at me than date me, so I think she's prolly with her friends having a good laugh at my expense


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

Hypnotoad said:


> But From my past experience, girls would rather laugh at me than date me, so I think she's prolly with her friends having a good laugh at my expense


If this is what she is doing, which I really doubt, she is insane and not worth your time anyways.


----------



## Hypnotoad (Jun 10, 2009)

becks said:


> If this is what she is doing, which I really doubt, she is insane and not worth your time anyways.


That's true. But doesn't make me feel any better


----------



## Hypnotoad (Jun 10, 2009)

I wish there was someway I could tell if she is just scared, or if she is messing with me


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm sure you tried, but have you texted her? It's less awkward than a phone conversation about why she ditched out. 

Just send her one that says "hey, what happened last night. I need an honest answer so I know if I should continue to contact you or not" Or something like that. Really direct. Hopefully she'll have the decency to explain and be honest about it. 

If it turns out there's no good explanation for her jerking you around it's going to be a knife to the heart, I know. But trust me if she's going to mess with you like that she is bat**** insane and you are much much better off without that garbage. I know it doesn't help right now but in time it will.


----------



## Hypnotoad (Jun 10, 2009)

becks said:


> Just send her one that says "hey, what happened last night. I need an honest answer so I know if I should continue to contact you or not" Or something like that. Really direct. Hopefully she'll have the decency to explain and be honest about it.


I think I'm going to send her an email later tonight doing something like this. I did that the last time and she responded to that.


----------



## erick3k (Sep 28, 2010)

May be she suffers sa?


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Sorry to hear it didn't work out.

You need to work some of that hypnotoad magic on this gal.


----------



## Hypnotoad (Jun 10, 2009)

I really doubt she suffers SA, or she could be just exceptionally good at hiding it.

I sent an email last night like becks said. No response yet. We shall see if she ever responds. Not feeling too confident about that.



pita said:


> Sorry to hear it didn't work out.
> 
> You need to work some of that hypnotoad magic on this gal.


Guess they canceled "Everyone Loves Hypnotoad" That was a great show, but has been going down hill since season 3.


----------



## Hypnotoad (Jun 10, 2009)

So no response yet. It's passed the amount of time it usually takes her to respond. Figure tomorrow I'll send her a text saying check ur mail. After that I'll give up.

I think I'm really borderline here on the persistent vs desperate / stalking.


----------



## Zuzu (Dec 6, 2010)

I really wouldn't worry about it, if you try to get an answer out of her to hard its just going to scare her away from actually sending something. especially if she does have some form of SA, believe me. I've been there, silence is the most effective way to get a response from any kind of lady. if i were you i wouldn't send anything else. she will eventually read the MSG and send something back, just be patient.

If you need more lady advise you can MSG me, I'll help you out. =) 
and I'll be honest because I cant help it. 
I have SPD...I'm a cold hearted blunt honest person that is so strait forward it hurts sometimes. even if I don't mean to be. =(

MSN [email protected]


----------



## Hypnotoad (Jun 10, 2009)

Zuzu said:


> I really wouldn't worry about it, if you try to get an answer out of her to hard its just going to scare her away from actually sending something. especially if she does have some form of SA, believe me. I've been there, silence is the most effective way to get a response from any kind of lady. if i were you i wouldn't send anything else. she will eventually read the MSG and send something back, just be patient.


Thanks, guess I'll hold off then. I'm just really impatient and with the SA I've got nothing else to do except sit here in my own thoughts 



Zuzu said:


> If you need more lady advise you can MSG me, I'll help you out. =)
> and I'll be honest because I cant help it.
> I have SPD...I'm a cold hearted blunt honest person that is so strait forward it hurts sometimes. even if I don't mean to be. =(
> 
> MSN [email protected]


Thanks for the invite. I might take you up on that. I like it when someone is blunt and honest with me. At least then I know where I stand


----------



## Zuzu (Dec 6, 2010)

lol, if you really feel like sending another MSG to her then try to avoid it by talking to me. i love helping people. which is kind of hypocritical to my SA craziness...but i think this is why i need to talk to a pro. lol XD

BTW if I'm showing off line its because lots of people bug me...to much~ but if i am around ill answer to you~


----------



## Hypnotoad (Jun 10, 2009)

k thanks


----------



## oreily85 (Dec 5, 2010)

How you feeling hypnotoad?

Has she replied as yet?


----------



## Hypnotoad (Jun 10, 2009)

oreily85 said:


> How you feeling hypnotoad?
> 
> Has she replied as yet?


Nope, no reply. I've given up on it. 
I'm back to being 100% sure I will die alone rather than just 99.9% sure


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

I say road trip to the bunny ranch:clapno need to curl up in bed for days, maybe she's testing you? or maybe she's a con artist be careful with emails from her that say "oh I missed the date because x got sick and I need x amount to pay for x". I always thought to myself if I'm not married by 25 or met anyone I'm going to get a mail order russian bride :b btw what dating site is this I might give it a try . . I've been tempted to post an ad on craigslist to see if I get any replies


----------



## Hypnotoad (Jun 10, 2009)

Well, figured. Id send a short text.. just a " ???" Not expecting a reply. Got a reply about an hour later and she told me why. I believe her and feel so ashamed and terrible and sad for her...She has cancer...Non-Hodgkin lymphoma..

What else can I say except: well I don't know


----------

